# pur/pure a me nota



## GabrielH

Ciao a tutti,

nel passaggio sottostante vedo la parola "pur" con il senso di "seppure", e ho notato una cosa che però non so è vera.  

"Nell’amichevole replica, con cui si chiudeva il nostro dialogo, Pontara mi faceva capire, e io ho capito benissimo, che il suo turbamento derivava dal fatto che il non aver tenuto conto della distinzione, pur a me nota, tra nonviolenza attiva e nonviolenza passiva, mi aveva condotto a una forse troppo semplicistica identificazione tra mitezza e nonviolenza, rafforzando il pregiudizio comune che identifica la politica con la violenza e nega che si possa svolgere un’azione politica con mezzi nonviolenti"

Innanzitutto vorrei chiedervi se quel "pur a me nota" vuol dire "anche se a me nota" come immagino che sia. E poi non ho mai notato "pur" nel senso di "anche" come "pure io voglio mangiare". Dunque, sapete dirmi se "pur" scritto proprio così vuol dire anche "pure"?. 

Grazie!


----------



## bearded

Ciao, Gabriel



GabrielH said:


> chiedervi se quel "pur a me nota" vuol dire "anche se a me nota"


Sì. *



GabrielH said:


> se "pur" scritto proprio così vuol dire ... "pure"?


Sì.
  'Pure' si usa molto nell'Italia centrale e meridionale al posto di 'anche': es. _io ci vado: vieni pure tu! / pure io voglio mangiare.
'Pur' _è una forma poetica e letteraria. Si usa anche normalmente in frasi fatte, come _pur non volendo, pur non sapendo..._
'Pure' esiste anche come particella esortativa:  _Ho il permesso di entrare? Sì, entra pure!_

* Nel tuo testo ha valore concessivo_: pur = (sep)pure, anche se, sebbene.._


----------



## Olaszinhok

bearded said:


> 'Pure' si usa molto nell'Italia centrale e meridionale al posto di 'anche'


A dire il vero, le usiamo entrambe:  _pure_ ed _anche_: disponiamo di due parole per esprimere lo stesso concetto. Trovo che siamo fortunati! 
Non sono poi così sicuro che _pure_ non si usi affatto al Nord, mi pare che sia ormai un sinonimo di _anche_ un po' dappertutto in Italia.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Olaszinhok said:


> Non sono poi così sicuro che _pure_ non si usi affatto al Nord, mi pare che sia ormai un sinonimo di _anche_ un po' dappertutto in Italia.


Ovviamente è un sinonimo perfattamente valido di _anche_. Quello che Bearded intendeva e con cui concordo è che un lombardo, per esempio, sceglierà sempre "anche", a meno che sia costretto, per evitare ripetizioni, ad usare "pure".


----------



## GabrielH

Ciao, Bearded


bearded said:


> Sì. *


Bene.


bearded said:


> 'Pure' si usa molto nell'Italia centrale e meridionale al posto di 'anche': es. _io ci vado: vieni pure tu! / pure io voglio mangiare._


Non so se hai capito bene la mia domanda e quindi la rifaccio. In questi tuoi esempi si scriverebbe "io ci vado: vieni pur tu! pur io voglio mangiare" o anche "pur a me piace" (anche a me piace)?. Gli altri usi concessivi e anche quello di particella esortativa li capisco bene.


Olaszinhok said:


> A dire il vero, usiamo tanto _pure_ come _anche_: disponiamo di due parole per esprimere lo stesso concetto. Trovo che siamo fortunati!
> Non sono poi così sicuro che _pure_ non si usi affatto al Nord, mi pare che sia ormai un sinonimo di _anche_ un po' dappertutto in Italia.


Lo uso parecchio io perché preferisco il suo suono piuttosto che quello di "anche" e così lo diffondo tra la gente.


----------



## bearded

GabrielH said:


> vieni pur tu! pur io...


Eventualmente solo in poesia! In prosa e nel parlato: solo 'pure' in questi casi (ma qui si preferisce 'anche').



Paulfromitaly said:


> Ovviamente è un sinonimo perfattamente valido di _anche_. Quello che Bearded intendeva e con cui concordo è che un lombardo, per esempio, sceglierà sempre "anche", a meno che sia costretto, per evitare ripetizioni, ad usare "pure".


 Anche un emiliano..


----------



## symposium

Anche nel Veneto non si usa "pure" (in dialetto "anche" è "anca"). Sono però usati "eppure" e "neppure".


----------



## GabrielH

bearded said:


> Eventualmente solo in poesia! In prosa e nel parlato: solo 'pure' in questi casi (ma qui si preferisce 'anche').


Buono a sapersi!


bearded said:


> Tuttavia anche 'pur io' è solo di uso poetico o antiquato - sebbene 'io' cominci per vocale.


Ecco, infatti pronunciavo "pur io" prima di aprire questa discussione e devo dire che mi suonava abbastanza strano.

Vi ringrazio tutti per le risposte.


----------



## Olaszinhok

GabrielH said:


> "pur io"


Nella lingua colloquiale lo userei.  Con questo non ti spingo a farlo, parlavo di me.


----------



## bearded

Olaszinhok said:


> Nella lingua colloquiale lo userei.


Davvero? Diresti ad es. _vengo pur io_? O altrimenti, in quali contesti..?
È chiaro che la preferenza per 'anche' o 'pure' è regionale: ma tutti gli italiani capiscono entrambi i termini.  E i composti 'eppure, neppure..' sono usati in tutta Italia e in prosa in tutti i registri.


----------



## Olaszinhok

bearded said:


> Davvero? Diresti ad es. _vengo pur io_? O altrimenti, in quali contesti..?


Potrei dirlo in un contesto molto informale, parlando veloce. Sarebbe un fenomeno di troncamento spontaneo.


----------



## bearded

Interessante. Pure (!) Leopardi, marchigiano doc, scriveva:  ''procomberò pur io'':
Marco Antonio Caninio 
Però solo in poesia - credo.


----------



## Starless74

bearded said:


> procomberò pur io


A dire il vero, era "procomberò *sol* io"


----------



## Pietruzzo

GabrielH said:


> Innanzitutto vorrei chiedervi se quel "pur a me nota" vuol dire "anche se a me nota" come immagino che sia. E poi non ho mai notato "pur" nel senso di "anche" come "pure io voglio mangiare". Dunque, sapete dirmi se "pur" scritto proprio così vuol dire anche "pure"?


A parte usi particolari (es. "bisogna pur mangiare")  o letterari credo che "pure" si tronchi quando ha valore concessivo .
"Pur sapendo nuotare non vado al largo".
"Il pur bravo cantante non riuscì a convincere il pubblico".


----------



## bearded

Starless74 said:


> A dire il vero, era "procomberò *sol* io"


A quanto pare, ci sono due versioni. Comunque, qualche riga più sotto, si trova


> Deh foss'_io pur_ con voi qui sotto, e molle / Fosse del sangue mio quest'alma terra…


.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,


bearded said:


> Interessante. Pure (!) Leopardi, marchigiano doc


Oggi i maceratesi direbbero _anghe/anco._



Olaszinhok said:


> Nella lingua colloquiale lo userei.


_Pur ijə_.  Ma parlando in dialetto foggiano, che non conosce le parola _anche _e _neppure_ ma che contempla _manghə/nemmanghə _(neanche).


----------

